# Where can I find glass door mullion like this?



## Mapleman

I have a customer that wants 4 glass doors like the one in the picture. But I cant find a source


----------



## MrUnix

Check here: HAND CARVED MULLION GLASS DOOR

Has info on the maker, contact info and a URL to their site:
http://www.keystonecabinetry.com/

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Mapleman

Thanks but I contacted Keystone and they said they do not sell just doors. They only make them for their jobs only


----------



## wuddoc

This is a long shot but you might try Outwater Plastics.
http://www.outwater.com/home/index.cfm

The mullion might be an Appliques or Scroll in combination..
http://outwater.com/lg_display.cfm/catalog/2016_Master_Catalog/page/L-52


----------



## TheFridge

Sounds like keystone is missing out on a market opportunity


----------



## dannelson

Ill give it a shot. send me some more info . [email protected] Dan Nelson


----------



## DrDirt

http://www.vintagewoodworks.com/panels-medallions-item.html

You may also want to (especially if the project will be painted) track down someone with a CNC router, that can make the panel in whatever dimension and design you want. MDF doesn't have grain issues, so the delicate details won't easily snap off.


----------



## dannelson

Mapleman, No reply just fishing?


----------



## Mapleman

I have a cnc machine and I think I have it figured out. I have been practicing 3d modeling and have learned how to merge parts of 3d models together and design a component I can cut out. Now all I have to do is cut out a sample 
on some 1/2" mdf and see how it comes out . I will post an image of the finished product here. Thanks for the replies everyone


----------



## DS

I've only seen these commercially sold by Habersham.

Then there is my poor imitation of it...


----------



## Mapleman

Great, thank you Im gonna check with Habersham


----------



## noname2

Whats the address of the place in the picture, I may be able to get it on a weekend night at a good discount with just some very minor removal damage. LOL just joking.


----------

